# M3 for a week



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm car minding and got the use of a 2012 M3 Competition for a week. It's done 4000 miles so run in nicely.

By crikey does it shift and handle. I thought the TTS was pretty good and on paper 0-60 about 1/2 second different but in the real world it feels much, much quicker yet for pootling it has impeccable manners.

The brakes are phenomenal slowing down and stopping in distances I wouldn't attept in the TTS. Fuel economy about 24mpg so whilst not good not disasterous.

V8 noises pretty cool too especially on start up in the morning. Sounds like she's limbering up for Santa Pod.

Sound system out of this world. Hmmm a very nice motor.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Dirrrrrrty BMW!

Go scrub yourself with bleach!

Tut tut tut. You must be ever aware of the power of the Dark Side!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

It's funny because I drove my friends and compared to my TTRS (stage1) it felt slow! 
Good 4/5 lengths slower and mine averages 33mpg on a run lol

All of the above is true but I still think the M3 is a fantastic car and I love um


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Awww, Moro I am jealous... My best mate had an M3 saloon, I've only driven it once but it is an awesome thang. I noticed I was nailed to 22mpg on the DIS, alas all part of why I could have one. Service, tyres... I'd be eating out of a baked bean tin. The V8 sounds amazing just on start up and it just sings when you open the taps.
You're going to have problems giving it up me thinks :wink:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

moro anis said:


> V8 noises pretty cool too especially on start up in the morning. Sounds like she's limbering up for Santa Pod.
> 
> Sound system out of this world. Hmmm a very nice motor.


Damn.. We've lost another!!
I DO like M3's. Especially as my mileage is now down to 8k a year.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

The M3 sounds great. I always thought they looked a little bland when the new M3 came out, although i do like the look of them now.

It always make me laugh when people on here slag BMW's. Now, i will probably get flamed for this, I am an Audi fan and have had both TT's, the MK1 & Mk2 and love pretty much all cars in the entire Audi range.

However i can honestly say that i have yet to drive an Audi (And yes i have driven pretty much all Audi's except maybe the A6/A8) that feels as good in the steering department as the BMW's i have had and driven. Love or hate BMW's, they just have something right in the handling /steering feel, in fact most days i can have as much fun in my wives 1 series M Sport diesel as i can in my 3.2 TT


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

The whole anti BMW thing makes me chuckle too, to mention them is to like being in league with beelzebub himself. :lol: 
The defence amuses me too, a stage 1 RS would've had him etc. It'll be interesting when the twin turbo m3/m4 appears next year :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wouldn't catch me in a BMW , I'll stick with the TT and the Mini.


----------



## gwilson30019 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't catch me in a BMW , I'll stick with the TT and the Mini.


Mini are manufactured by BMW are they not? :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

gwilson30019 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't catch me in a BMW , I'll stick with the TT and the Mini.
> ...


That's why he said it. Keep up :wink: .


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Too bland for me on the looks front. Interior is the same as a bog standard 3 series.


----------



## RShane (Jul 7, 2012)

I've run into a couple of TTRS's on the Autobahn in my M3, and easily pulled away from them, especially as the speeds went into the triple digits. I'm certain they were both stock. I know I am in for a good time if I ever run into a remapped one.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Awww, Moro I am jealous... My best mate had an M3 saloon, I've only driven it once but it is an awesome thang. I noticed I was nailed to 22mpg on the DIS, alas all part of why I could have one. Service, tyres... I'd be eating out of a baked bean tin. The V8 sounds amazing just on start up and it just sings when you open the taps.
> You're going to have problems giving it up me thinks :wink:


22MPG? what was that on an economy run? I was getting that in the E46M3 on a good day and in the mid teens in the E90, not driving it hard enough my man 

On another note the E90 M3 was a step up in class as a place to sit in and drive compared with the E46, but for raw seat of the pants driving feel the E46 had it covered, less electronics and trickery = more smiles


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, Moro I am jealous... My best mate had an M3 saloon, I've only driven it once but it is an awesome thang. I noticed I was nailed to 22mpg on the DIS, alas all part of why I could have one. Service, tyres... I'd be eating out of a baked bean tin. The V8 sounds amazing just on start up and it just sings when you open the taps.
> ...


Ahhh, no that was a slight typo on my part... Should've read 'I noticed it was showing an average 22mpg on the DIS'. That was on start up. I've no idea what it was showing while I was at the helm... I was to busy having a ball. And this was the week before I got my TTS... I love the E90/92 M3 and but for running costs I'd have an E92 in a heartbeat. I totally agree BMW changed the focus of the E9x's, less hardcore but it looks like they'll have it sorted on with the new one, M3 saloon will be the alrounder, M4 coupe the more focused hardcore tool.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

maxamus007 said:


> Too bland for me on the looks front. Interior is the same as a bog standard 3 series.


not strictly true, plus some Audi R8's have TT seats !. As well as other standard Audi parts bin switchgear.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As I said, it's a very nice car but it wouldn't tempt me to part with my TTS.

I've been out in it all afternoon and it's the sophistication when just taking it easy, that's as impressive as it's brute power. I was driving along at 30 and with the engine warm it had selected 7th gear.

Another nice thing is as you take your foot off the gas it slows right down without having to touch the brakes ie when going into a 30 from a 40, lift your foot and it doesn't seem to coast but actually slows down and then you just stabilise your speed.

There's no creep at all on the transmission. Bring the car to a halt in a queue, take your foot off the brake and it stays put.

I'd say the main thing with the power difference is how the power comes in. Plant your foot and apart from the surge, it's like being hit in the back with a baseball bat, plus the growl from the exhaust - quite intoxicating. Averaged 23.7mpg


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or if you like, the TT has R8 seats :wink:

Id have a M3, great drivers car which is something Audi struggle with these days no matter how fast they car - they are just too disconnect from the driver experience.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a BMW hater i just like the banter i suppose. As a piece of engineering they are at the top of their game. Normally its BMW that set the trend in terms of technology, having said that I do find them sooooo bland inside and think Audi do a great interior, let's face it that's were you spend your time...

We (the Misses and I) went to look at a 1 series cab last year and i had a bit of harmless banter with the sales man about feeling somewhat dirty having been in that showroom, he laughed and jokes about joining the dark side were made, all harmless fun really.

Still, for me, Audi is and may always be my favourite brand, I just like the understated class the brand offers.....

8)


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

E46 m3 for me all day long. In fact that's next in the list after the TT


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> or if you like, the TT has R8 seats :wink:
> 
> Id have a M3, great drivers car which is something Audi struggle with these days no matter how fast they car - they are just too disconnect from the driver experience.


couldn't agree more, and perfectly put !


----------



## RShane (Jul 7, 2012)

Jace said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not a BMW hater i just like the banter i suppose. As a piece of engineering they are at the top of their game. Normally its BMW that set the trend in terms of technology, having said that I do find them sooooo bland inside and think Audi do a great interior, let's face it that's were you spend your time...
> 
> We (the Misses and I) went to look at a 1 series cab last year and i had a bit of harmless banter with the sales man about feeling somewhat dirty having been in that showroom, he laughed and jokes about joining the dark side were made, all harmless fun really.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on many points. Audi's interiors are top notch. I traded my 2009 A5 S-Line Quattro 3.2 for the M3. I was really wanting the RS5 but, at the time, there was no plan to bring the RS5 to the US.

As far as performance goes, BMW seems to have the edge. Even my wife 135i impresses me with its performance.

That said, I am still looking to pick up a used V8 R8 when I get back stateside (selling the M3).


----------

